# New age of Authoritarianism?



## QuickSilver (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you agree?

http://www.politicususa.com/2014/12/13/america-age-authoritarianism.html

The recent troubles in Ferguson and elsewhere have highlighted not only America’s deep and pervasive racism, but the growth of the American police state, a police increasingly difficult to tell apart from our military not only in clothing but in equipment, as the below photo shows.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 13, 2014)

Enforcing the law is a tough sometimes dangerous occupation and I'm glad it's not me who's doing it.

But this kinda looks like boys and their toys.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, I think the Military was happy to find a place to unload all their equipment.. and under the guise of potential terrorist attacks... this seemed like a perfect solution.   BUT... do we want this policing turned against American Citizens?   Do we want to stop all protest even the protest we don't agree with?  Do we want a police state?   This is a scary thought.  We have to keep in mind that the right to assemble and the right to air grievences is protected by the Constitution.  No one agrees with looting and violence, but it seems to me that even peaceful protesting is stopped.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 13, 2014)

There is one Very Good way to avoid police brutality....OBEY THE LAWS.  Dozens of cops are killed every year in violent confrontations with criminals, so it is only to be expected that they are going to be on edge in any questionable situations.  Anyone who mouths off, or acts hostile when confronted by the police is risking a serious situation.  

Insofar as the Pentagon giving all this excess military equipment to local police forces....the jury is still out on that.  This military hardware would certainly be a plus in any terrorist attacks...which is the Pentagons rationale for giving local police this equipment....but, having the police show up prepared for violent combat reduces their "perception" in the minds of many.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 13, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Do you agree?
> 
> http://www.politicususa.com/2014/12/13/america-age-authoritarianism.html
> 
> The recent troubles in Ferguson and elsewhere have highlighted not only America’s deep and pervasive racism, but the growth of the American police state, a police increasingly difficult to tell apart from our military not only in clothing but in equipment, as the below photo shows.



America’s "deep and pervasive racism" is cultivated and pumped up by the media and special interest groups and "leadership" therein that benefit by the perpetuation of the " deep and pervasive" perception.

Please, can't we all just get along?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the police showing up like the Military only increases the chance of a protest becoming violent.  There is too much temptation on the part of the police to USE the equipment when people are otherwise peacefully protesting and cross some police barracade or commit some other arbitray offense..  It just throws a match in a can of gasoline.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 13, 2014)

A big percentage of police are ex military with closets full of guns at home and with a macho rambo attitude.

Boys and their toys....indeed.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> A big percentage of police are ex military with closets full of guns at home and with a macho rambo attitude.
> 
> Boys and their toys....indeed.


What is the percentage?


----------



## AprilT (Dec 13, 2014)

I never thought about that before, interesting question, I always look for answers when a question is posed if I'm curious.

This is a story I found while looking for the informations, I wasn't looking for anything damaging, but OMG!

[video]http://www.c-span.org/video/?314154-1/book-discussion-rise-warrior-cop[/video]

http://www.policemag.com/channel/ca...01/military-vets-joining-law-enforcement.aspx


----------



## rt3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Cops have so many toys because the bad guys have even more. Police present an impenetrable profile as tool in hopes of off setting the being out numbered problem. The more complicated their tactical profile becomes the better their strategic planning must be. The greatest tactical tool is versatility and obscurity which is owned by terrorists. The more sophisticated and reliant the police become on their toys the less versatile they become. That is why spies and spooks exist. For every toy there is a counter, perhaps a better toy but more likely a plan that exploits the weakness of the opponent.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 13, 2014)

The fact that a lot of ex military are in law enforcement is a very good thing. Not only do they know how to use the toys they know how all the counters. But the part that should really chill the bones of any socialist is they have all sworn to uphold defend, and protect the constitution regardless of who is giving the orders.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Is that one closet full of guns, or many closets of guns? jeeeeeez


----------



## Don M. (Dec 13, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> A big percentage of police are ex military with closets full of guns at home and with a macho rambo attitude.
> 
> Boys and their toys....indeed.



It's probably a Good thing that many of the police have a military background.  Most of us only interface with the police during an occasional traffic violation, etc., but a cop has to deal with violent criminals on an almost daily basis.  I can imagine the stress they must experience when confronted with someone who might very well shoot them.  Those who have to deal with the drug gangs, etc., frequently, probably soon develop an attitude that most of us will never know.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

I have no problem whatsoever with guns owned by good American citizens, or folks from the military joining the police force.  I don't like America becoming a police state though, or militarization of the police.  I'm sure a lot of the behavior is psychological anymore.  They are told they have to fight the "war on drugs", the "war on terrorism", the "war on crime"...wish everyone would cut the dramatics in the media and the government.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ditto Don, with what our police force has to go up against these days, they have to be prepared.  If I were a cop, I would hope I'd be able to wear more then a tutu to go up against the threat of rocks being hurled at me, or worse, pipe-bombs, or worse!


----------



## oakapple (Dec 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have no problem whatsoever with guns owned by good American citizens, or folks from the military joining the police force. I don't like America becoming a police state though, or militarization of the police. I'm sure a lot of the behavior is psychological anymore. They are told they have to fight the "war on drugs", the "war on terrorism", the "war on crime"...wish everyone would cut the dramatics in the media and the government.


Yes, it does all look and sound very OTT doesn't it?Because our police don't carry guns, they seem more approachable and certainly look less forbidding , however I am aware that the situation facing a lot of cops in the US is more dangerous as all the criminals will have guns.But even in the US it will vary from State to State and the cops not in the cities will be more relaxed [surely] if they are rural?


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 15, 2014)

The apparent no qualms use of military tactics and gear tells me too many police AND civilians that supply are more worried about their own butts than the public's. If you are that scared to do any job do not do it. I said it before if you don't like crap don't be a plumber. If you don't like people don't work in customer service. The job is their to protect the public, that is the primary goal, not over protecting the officer.  Just because the public does not support buying every toy or training out there does not mean they don't back the police. Wether it's government/law enforcement or big business there are many managers out there that would break their budgets/ the bank sucking up any gear and training they can to the point they could not operate in a normal unenhanced environment. Most things in life are not done under ideal conditions, with the best equipment in an academic/classroom environment. Police in particular should be thinking on their feet which the discipline of a paramilitary organization should allow for(restraint and discipline).


----------

